# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Whatever happened to Edgefest in Tulsa?

## warreng88

I remember going to the first one in 1995 with the Flaming Lips, Wakeland and Deep Blue Something, just to name a few. Then it started getting bigger with Seven Mary Three, Primitive Radio Gods, Jackopierce and Superdrag playing in 1996, Faith No More, Limp Bizkit, Smash Mouth, Sugar Ray, Helmet and Caroline's Spine in 1997, Third Eye Blind, Candelbox, Orgy and Caroline's Spine in 1998, Toadies, Machine Head, Slipknot, Coal Chamber and Kid Rock in 1999, Kittie, The Urge and POD in 2000 and then I felt like it just went away. Did Mohawk Park stop letting it happen there? Was it just too much for a promoter to do?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

My guess is they lost their mojo to Rocklahoma.  Either that or the contract with Mohawk Park was not renewed...

----------


## warreng88

> My guess is they lost their mojo to Rocklahoma.


That would make sense if Rocklahoma started a few years after the last Edgefest, but the last one I can remember was 2000 and the rocklahoma festival wasn't until 2007. I'm curious what happened in between those times.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> That would make sense if Rocklahoma started a few years after the last Edgefest, but the last one I can remember was 2000 and the rocklahoma festival wasn't until 2007. I'm curious what happened in between those times.


Nonetheless, I emailed the station before I posted my reply to this thread.  If I hear back from them, I'll post the info.

----------


## bluedogok

It got harder for individual stations/promoters to put on these type of event when companies like Line Nation and AEG are packaging tours up similar to what those type of events used to be. They can't offer the money Live Nation can and there are a whole lot more of those package tours now than there was 13 years ago. I really enjoyed the KATT Fest that they had at All Sports Stadium that one year, good lineup and a good time.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Im guessing you're referring to 98 or 99 when it was Stabbing Westward, Candlebox, etc. Didn't STP perform?

----------

